# Need draw form check and tips



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

If anything maybe a ½". You're not way off. Loads of people actually set theirs up like that intentionally. Most have a lean though. Your form looks decent just a low front arm. ½ should clean that right up. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## datazera (Apr 4, 2021)

Robspartacus said:


> If anything maybe a ½". You're not way off. Loads of people actually set theirs up like that intentionally. Most have a lean though. Your form looks decent just a low front arm. ½ should clean that right up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


thanks. what about the bow wrist and my release elbow?


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

datazera said:


> thanks. what about the bow wrist and my release elbow?


Looks fine. I know there are many who get hyper critical about form. Im not one of them. I look for one thing and one thing only....consistency. Some have a rearward lean (seems most pros do), some have a high elbow, some have a strong grip. If the bow smashes X or 12 rings that is absolutely all that matters. 

How are your groups? Nice and tight? Inconsistent? To me, this is way more important information than form pics. Would you rather have perfect form and "meh" groups or nasty looking form and tournament wins?

With these pics, you should show average groups, not cherry picked perfection. Tell me what you are lacking. This can tell me what about your form needs correcting. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## datazera (Apr 4, 2021)

Not bad but inconsistent groups. Sight pin bouncing low and cant a stab combo that works good


----------



## datazera (Apr 4, 2021)

I just realized that my left arm isnt straight, my left arm is locked, and my right shoulder pointing up. Should I go down 1” or 0.5”?


----------



## datazera (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

½" is what I suggest. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------

